# Epson projector parts??



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have an Epson 710HD..I need two adjustable feet for it..Mine only came with two,but there is four holes (two in front and two in back)..Anybody know where to get two more??..I have tried epson and amazon with no luck!!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

If you have a good hardware store they may have something that will work. It's crazy some of the strange things they have or can come up with a good idea that you may not thought of. It's also great that they can sell you something and not have parts,unless its a older model.


----------

